

Ask HN: Possible to get hacker input for a for-profit project? - no-go-mojo

Hi HN,<p>I am learning how to code at a feverish pace. I have a new idea every week. So instead of going out and looking for a technical co-founder, I decided sometime ago to get technical myself. Really glad I made that choice. I am good at opening doors, calling people, getting meetings, and excellent at raising money. :-)  The only part missing was coding, and I am on it like it's going out of style.<p>So far I've looked at tutorials for HTML5, CSS, AJAX, and jQuery; it all seems easy enough (on-line tutorials - built nothing yet). I am currently head-first in Rails (and really enjoying it - its way better than my day-job). However, I know I am learning fast, and whatever I build will not be world-class. Actually, it might suck a little, or even a lot, will even be slow and/or buggy. I want to make money from what I build. I enjoy programming, but I also like money.<p>So I was thinking, if I build something that is not optimally designed, would I be able to put is somewhere online, where other developers would be able to look at the source code, comment on my work, fix my mistakes or recommend fixes, optimize my code, or provide any other kind of input? I want to be able to chip in too, and learn from what people are doing to my code and saying about it.<p>Is there a way I could do that in a for-profit model?
======
abbasmehdi
Open source certain modules is a possibility.

------
gary__
Though not targeted at code reviews you may find the skills exchange site
weekendhacker.net useful down the line, the blurb states

"A boutique network of developers & designers Find help for your (very) small
projects Trade your skills with others, earn "I owe you's" Perfect for finding
co-founder or MVP potential"

------
zhemao
I think <http://refactormycode.com/> might be what you're looking for.

